# muffler tips



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

MR-MU-MVO-T Megan Racing Universal Turbo Exhaust Muffler - Single 3.5" Tip for 11-up Chevrolet Cruze at Andy's Auto Sport

can i get some opinions? any good for a muffler? i want to put this on... will i notice a sound difference?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't get the link to load? But I dare say that they are purely decorative.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yep what he said


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

so there wouldnt be the slightest sound difference? because there was for other cars online


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

If I could get your link to load then I could give you a better answer than just a guess.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

On reflection, you posted the thread title as "muffler tips," which led me to think that you are looking at bolt on chrome tips for the end of the tail pipe. Looking at the link description it appears that it is muffler instead. So yes, changing the muffler can very much change the sound of the exhaust.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Look it up on google, it's a muffler and a tip


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

It's Megan racing m vo muffler tip universal search it and let me know


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

This?

11-up Chevrolet Cruze Mufflers from Megan Racing at Andy's Auto Sport


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

yes that... what do you think? its like a 3'' output, would it make my car sound shitty? i have a 1.4 t


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

If you install that, keep your stock resonator, otherwise you'll get bad rasp...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

i was just gonna throw it on whatever is there now? would it sound ok?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Nobody here would know how it sounds until they hear it. And apparently nobody here has one.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

i was just asking of what it would generally sound like with a muffler with the stock resonator..


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Everytime I click any link that is being posted in this thread I get page cannot be displayed... seems there is a stupid Ad-Click in front of it so it is useless as a direct link.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

search megan racing universal muffler m vo its the muffler with a 3'' tip on it


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

search it up guys let me know what you think? it would probably sound alright with the stock resonator


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

There are two cats and two mufflers. If u replace the rear muffler with the Meagan you "might" notice an audible difference. It may be just the right tone. Not too loud and bassy and just right for the 1.4t.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

ok cool. so id just slap it on the pipe thats there right now right?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

cruzey13 said:


> ok cool. so id just slap it on the pipe thats there right now right?


Those are not bolt on parts if that's what your asking. You will have to take it to a exhaust shop and have him cut off your stock exhaust and pipe and will most likely weld on an extension pipe and brackets so that your new one will fit correctly.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

ok ty


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

i would be looking for one that does not have a resonator in it, just a nice chrome piece of pipe that will clamp on to the muffler that wont change the sound, the exhaust tips that do have a resonator will slightly change the sound of your car. you may not even be able to hear it when your inside the car. they will not do much, they usually sound kind of poor. i have not heard some of the more expensive ones, maybe those are ok. but my suggestion is if you want to change the sound get your self a nice performance muffler. the exhaust tip probably wont give you the results that your looking for. for ten bucks at auto zone you can get something like this that will probably look nicer than the exhaust pipe does. a new performance muffler system can change the sound and give slight performance gains, i would look into one of those before i got a resonated exhaust tip...


3A Racing/3 in. dia. x 1 3/4 in. inlet x 5 in. length straight cut oval stainless steel internal bolt-on tip (62-1105) | Exhaust Tip | AutoZone.com


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

dannylightning said:


> i would be looking for one that does not have a resonator in it, just a nice chrome piece of pipe that will clamp on to the muffler that wont change the sound, the exhaust tips that do have a resonator will slightly change the sound of your car.


??? 

He's looking at a universal turbo muffler with a tip.
The stock resonator is the long oval chamber just after the 2nd cateltic converter.He's basically asking what it will sound like replacing the stock muffler with the turbo muffler and leaving the resonator. 









Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

boats4life said:


> If you install that, keep your stock resonator, otherwise you'll get bad rasp...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


Not sure how Megans mufflers are, but I deleted my resonator when I put the Magnaflow muffler on, no rasp at all. Having two cats I think eliminates the rasp..


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Having two cats I think eliminates the rasp..


+1


Sent from iPhone 4


----------

